# If you need to buy electrical goods etc



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll start by saying I don't have any commercial link to this site but we're now FINALLY at the stage of buying electrical goods etc for our new barn conversion and thought some of you might be interested in this. 

We checked all the prices with the local suppliers such as Wortons etc and then looked here: KuantoKusta – Comparador de preços e guia de compras online

We needed kitchen sink, electric hob & oven, dishwasher, fridge freezer & washing machine and the site gave us a saving of a little over €1380 on the lowest total price we could get anywhere else. 

A significant difference and those prices incidentally included delivery.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> I'll start by saying I don't have any commercial link to this site but we're now FINALLY at the stage of buying electrical goods etc for our new barn conversion and thought some of you might be interested in this.
> 
> We checked all the prices with the local suppliers such as Wortons etc and then looked here: KuantoKusta – Comparador de preços e guia de compras online
> 
> ...


So rather than "everything but the kitchen sink", you want that included as well!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol!


----------

